# A Recent SketchUp Project



## SketchUp Guru (12 Aug 2007)

It isn't completed yet but here it is. It's a china cabinet designed to fit in a narrow hallway. 60" long and 12.75" deep. This is a design for a friend to build so I've been working so that the parts can all be dimensioned. Still need to do most of the joinery but that'll be easy enough.


----------



## DaveL (12 Aug 2007)

Dave R":22yob640 said:


> Still need to do most of the joinery but that'll be easy enough.


I will have to take your word on that. :? 

Nice looking cabinet,  but I don't like the donkey brown finish, it could be any old wood underneath. :twisted:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Aug 2007)

Donkey brown!? It's coffee brown.

I don't know what wood the builder will use.


----------



## DomValente (12 Aug 2007)

I like that design Dave, have you copyrighted it ? If not may I..........

Dom


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Aug 2007)

Thanks Dom. As to copyrights, I think the guy I've been drawing it for might own them although I've been wondering about doing something with this.


----------



## DomValente (12 Aug 2007)

Fair enough Dave.  

Dom


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Aug 2007)

A couple more views as the cabinet has evolved. Evolution is a slow process so not a lot of changes.




Overlay drawers as requested by the builder/owner. I drew the drawers to be built as NK style drawers. The center door has been moved to the front track.




Mostly just a different display style than the first. 

There's still some joinery details to draw and the dimensioned drawings to make but they'll have to wait until after I get back from a trip to Maine. There are several lobsters there with my name on them. Yummy!


----------

